# Farbdarstellung cmyk, rgb



## tortobass (23. Juni 2003)

Hallo Leute,

hab folgendes Problem. Möchte ein gescanntes Bild in Photoshop 7.0 als .tif/cmyk speichern. Öffne ich das Bild dann in einem anderen Programm (sei es ein Picture-Viewer wie ACDSee oder aber auch Freehand 10) hat es einen starken Grün-Stich. Gleiches gilt für's Drucken. Öffne ich das gespeicherte .tif wieder in Photoshop sieht es aber völlig normal aus.

Speichere ich das Bild von Anfang an im RGB-Modus habe ich das Problem bei anderen Programmen nicht (da siehts dann gnau wie in Photoshop aus). Ich weiss, dass jedes Programm cmyk anders darstellt, aber hier ist es so, dass es nur in Photoshop zwar richtig, aber dermaßen anders als in allen Anderen angezeigt wird. Bei der Weiterbearbeitung mit anderen Programmen würde das Problem wieder auftauchen.

Das Problem ist, dass ein Pressefoto ist, und es ausdrücklich als cmyk gewünscht ist. Ich weiss jetzt nicht auf welche Darstellung ich mich verlassen kann oder was ich am besten machen soll. Wird es nachher in einem anderen Programm als Photoshop bearbeitet, was bestimmt teilweise der Fall sein wird, wird es nach dem Druck sicherlich diesen schäußlichen Grün-Stich haben.

Hoffe, jemand weiß Rat
Schönen Gruß
Torto


----------



## Onkel Jürgen (23. Juni 2003)

*Bridgestone*

Also,
schon mal mit Profilen beschäftigt? Ich meine nicht das, was die Hersteller von Autoreifen als schöne Muster in den Gummi ritzen, sondern Farbprofile für die Darstellung und Konvertierung von Bilddateien. Das ist nämlich 'ne knifflige Kiste für sich.
Bei älteren Photoshop-Version war's noch einigermaßen übersichtlich. Da gab's so'n Häkchen 'Anzeige mit Monitorausgleich'. War das deaktiviert, sahen die Bildchen (fast) so aus, wie in allen anderen Programmen. Nu isses noch komplizierter geworden. 

Unter

>bearbeiten
>Farbeinstellungen ...

kann man einen Haufen Zeugx ein- und verstellen, zum Bleistift welches Profil Photoshop verwendet, um Bilder am Monitor darzustellen (meine Empfehlung: unter Arbeitsfarbräume - RGB: Adobe RGB verwenden - damit fährt man kompromissmäßig ganz gut) und wie ein RGB-Bild in CMYK umgewandelt werden soll. Letzteres ist natürlich sehr entscheident. Denn wenn bei der Umwandlung von einem Farbmodus in den anderen etwas schief läuft, kann's fies aussehen.
Als wäre das noch nicht fuchsig genug, macht jedes andere Programm und auch so ziemlich jeder Drucker (ob nu Laser oder Tintenpisser) sowieso sein eigenes Ding - sprich: auf die schönen schönen Profile, mit denen Photoshop hantiert, wird anderswo meist gepfiffen. Das Ergebnis: Überall sieht's anders aus. Wenn die RGB-Datei im Ausdruck besser aussieht als das CMYK-Bild, liegt's daran, dass der Drucker die RGB-Datei intern sehr gut umwandelt (gedruckt wird schließlich ja in Vierfarben), das Gerät mit der Verarbeitung der CMYK-Datei jedoch seine Probleme haben kann.

Was Tun?

Zum einen nicht durch die Darstellung von Bildbetrachtern beirren lassen. Gerade ACDSee, Picture-Viewer oder Irfamview kriegen die Darstellung von CMYK-Datein einfach nicht gebacken. Dafür sind sie auch nicht gedacht. Freehand, Quark u. Co. sind auch nicht farbverbindlich. Zum anderen ist jedoch zu prüfen, ob Photoshop richtig eingestellt ist. Wie bereits erwähnt empfehle ich Adobe RGB für die RGB-Darstellung. Was die Vorgabe für CMYK angeht, hängt das auch davon ab, worauf's gedruckt werden soll, wie das Papier beschaffen ist (als wenn's nicht schon kompliziert genug wäre     ). Da hilft nur schlau machen in der Druckerei. Am besten fragen, ob sie einen Standart für die Konvertierung von RGB->CMYK haben. Sprich: Gibt's ein sogenanntes ICC-Profil. Die Dateien heißen *.icc oder *.icm, sind ungefär ein MB groß und lassen sich in den Farbeinstellungen von Photoshop dann laden und dem CMYK somit verbindlich zuweisen. Tja, und damit wärst Du dann fein raus. Denn Du hast Dein Bild so umgewandelt, wie es die  Druckerei Dir vorgegeben hat und hast sogar deren Profil verwendet.


----------



## tortobass (23. Juni 2003)

...vielen vielen Dank für die schnelle und ausführliche Antwort!

ja, mit den Farbprofilen hatte mich auch schon ein wenig befasst, aber... naja auch nur halb durchgestiegen ("als wenn's nicht schon kompliziert genug wäre  "). Deine empfolhlenen Einstellugen stimmten auch soweit.

Also meinst Du dass ich soweit davon ausgehen kann, dass wenn ein Bild im Photoshop ok aussieht, ich hier auch auch die Druckereinangaben eingehalten habe und ich es dann in Freehand importiere (natürlich hat es da dann da diese enorme Farbabweichung) und die Freehand-Datei drucken lasse, dass es trotzdem fast so wie im PS aussieht?? ...mal abgesehen von der Monitorabweichung?! 

Meine damit, dass Photoshop schon der Standard ist, und vernünftige Programe (Freehand, nicht ACDSee) es bei der Druckvorstufe richtig interpretieren, auch wenns auf'm Momitor nicht so aussieht!?

Konntest Du mir folgen?? ;-) 
Viele Grüße Torto


----------



## Onkel Jürgen (23. Juni 2003)

*Abschnecken*

Also,
der Grund für die schlechte Farbverbindlichkeit der Meisten Proggys liegt wohl in der Ermangelung erforderlicher Prozessorpower. Ein Boldchen für die oprimierte Anzeige am Schirm zu berechnen ist nämlich gar nicht so einfach. Und da es für's Layouten auch nicht Notwendig ist, wird darauf auch keinen Wert gelegt. Drolligerweise gibt'S auch kleine Nischen in diesem Sektor, wo man die Darstellung zwischen schnell und qhalitativ hin und her schalten kann, z. B. bei Indesign oder auchg mit QuarkXPress, wenn man das erforderliche Plug-in hat.


----------

